# Glucosamine + Hondroitine



## АлексКО (16 Сен 2009)

Меня интересует мнение врачей.
Есть такой препарат (название темы), что вы думаете помогает ли он. Мне сказали, что нет. Допустим спортсмены принимают, не знаю зачем тогда, когда у них хрустят плечи, колени. И говорят что всё проходит. А что думаете/знаете/советуете вы ?


----------



## Ell (17 Сен 2009)

На форуме много информации. Поищите Артра, хондропротекторы.


----------



## АлексКО (17 Сен 2009)

Очень долго искать, мне нужен ответ врача на мои следущие вопросы.
Например, доктор Зинчук, говорил, что они не помогают. Дискутируем, господа!


----------



## Ell (17 Сен 2009)

Вы уж постарайтесь найти время и прочесть сто раз написанное.


----------

